# New Crystal For Mp2824-2



## stevoc (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi all.

I picked up a O & W MP2824 from this forum last summer. Recently I've been looking at some of the modified MP's on this and other forums and it's got me thinking about replacing the crystal.

I know Roy sells a replacement mineral crystal, but I'm looking for either a sapphire or domed acrylic. I looked on the cousins website, but I'm not sure what I need. Can anyone point me in the direction of suitable replacements please.

The original appears to be around Ã˜32mm.

cheers

Steve


----------



## stevoc (Dec 18, 2006)

I've continued looking and have found out:

1. Roy can only offer what's listed on the website - the standard domed mineral crystal.

2. Bill Yao offers a domed sapphire that will fit, it's expensive though - $65 ($99 with AR coating) plus delivery and I suppose the risk of customs charges.

3. Westcoast Time now sell the MP2824 with a sapphire crystal, so I assume it must be assembled like this by O&W.

Could anyone tell me how to contact O&W to see if they'd sell me a sapphire crystal & gasket?

cheers

Steve


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You got it bad mate, welcome to the madhouse.

I don't think O&W sell direct to the public.


----------

